# Anybody care to guess who or what this user is?



## Michael Morris (Jun 26, 2005)

http://www.enworld.org/member.php?u=18387

He has a LOT of posts for someone who's only been around less than a year, not to mention reviews


----------



## Cheiromancer (Jun 26, 2005)

Especially since his "last activity" was the day he joined.  April 14, 2004 sure was a busy day!


----------



## alsih2o (Jun 26, 2005)

Cheiromancer said:
			
		

> Especially since his "last activity" was the day he joined.  April 14, 2004 sure was a busy day!




 I immediately found posts form this user as late as Feb of this year, so that is a bug.

 Looks like someone with a whole buncha reviews. Has evidently participated heavily in some of your threads Michael.


 And fewer posts per day than Crothian. 

 Why do you question it, out of curiosity?


----------



## Cthulhu's Librarian (Jun 26, 2005)

Seeing as the reviews tend to be written by different people, and I recall seeing that name in a few threads, and many of the posts seem to be of informational nature in the reviews database, I'd guess that it is an automated feature, where form data is posted using that name. And "Messageboard Golem" sounds like an mindless posting machine, so I'd guess that you, MM, are playing a little game with us, and this is one of your creations, hence your wording of the question. Am I correct?


----------



## Jdvn1 (Jun 26, 2005)

3700 posts in a year is a lot?


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 26, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 3700 posts in a year is a lot?




Um, yes!


----------



## Hand of Evil (Jun 26, 2005)

Lot of reviews to. 927   

I thought he was a tool of the board to move things when I first saw the userID last year, I think it was about the time of the server upgrade (when I noticed).


----------



## Crothian (Jun 26, 2005)

I know what the reviews are (I wondered what happened to them) but not sure how the posts could end up like that.


----------



## Psionicist (Jun 27, 2005)

Cthulhu's Librarian said:
			
		

> Seeing as the reviews tend to be written by different people, and I recall seeing that name in a few threads, and many of the posts seem to be of informational nature in the reviews database, I'd guess that it is an automated feature, where form data is posted using that name. And "Messageboard Golem" sounds like an mindless posting machine, so I'd guess that you, MM, are playing a little game with us, and this is one of your creations, hence your wording of the question. Am I correct?




I think you are correct except that the reviews database and the forum post database is actually the same. This makes it easier to maintain the system, such as adding new books.


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> 3700 posts in a year is a lot?




Not after RA did that in a month... 

10.* posts per a day is chump change though.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Not after RA did that in a month...
> 
> 10.* posts per a day is chump change though.



 I definitely didn't do that in a month.  I usually do something like 1500ish a month, not 3700


----------



## Brother Shatterstone (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> I definitely didn't do that in a month.  I usually do something like 1500ish a month, not 3700




Always humble...  more like 1880 and a half posts a month.


----------



## Rystil Arden (Jun 28, 2005)

Brother Shatterstone said:
			
		

> Always humble...  more like 1880 and a half posts a month.



 Hmmm, does that make me an automated feature too?  ::Sob!::  I thought I was a self-willed being


----------



## DaveMage (Jun 28, 2005)

Rystil Arden said:
			
		

> Hmmm, does that make me an automated feature too?  ::Sob!::  I thought I was a self-willed being




"::Sob::" is irrelevant.

"Self-willed" is irrelevant.

You have been assimilated.


----------



## Michael Morris (Jun 28, 2005)

I just wanted to touch off some funney banter - and I succeeded 

Messageboard Golem is a reserved user name for those times when ENWorld itself has to make a post. All of the reviews whose users don't have accounts on the new system are filed under Messageboard Golem, although the original names are retained and displayed.

The account was originally intended for posting RSS feeds as new threads in Sci Fi, though we never got that system working correctly. At one time the Golem was making 1000 posts a day, and he made all of his current post count in the same day.

So Crothian, know now that if I unleashed the machine, it could overrun you're astonishing account in a week or so


----------



## kirinke (Jul 12, 2005)

NOW WE KNOW THE TRUTH!
Crothian is a bot! Morrus is his evil inventor. Crothian was invented to make us all envious of his post count and therefore want to post more.
Curse you Morrus! But now your plot is revealed! 
The truth is out there! 
Bwahahahahahah!
  

[sblock]On a slow day, I visit meta. On a really slow day, I defrag my computer. Go figure.[/sblock]


----------



## Darkness (Jul 12, 2005)

Michael Morris said:
			
		

> So Crothian, know now that if I unleashed the machine, it could overrun you're astonishing account in a week or so



 RPG.net recently did just that - i.e., use a bot poster to port the posts from their old reviews forums to their vB boards. The thing posted a duplicate of every single post, each properly attributed to the original author. It made ca. 29,000 posts in a few days.


----------

